# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Banner for attaching files

## Pepe Le Mokko

Members regularly run into trouble when trying to attach files using the  paperclip.
Perhaps a banner indicating how to attach a file properly would help?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bump??????

----------


## AliGW

Only the only currently active member who could do this is Ford.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

That is why I bumped, to draw his attention, and see if somebody (dis)agreed

----------


## AliGW

I don't think it would help - when we had a banner announcing the change in the forum rules, most people failed to spot it and those who did were annoyed by it (you can't win).  :Smilie: 

Howe about dropping Ford a PM?

----------


## FDibbins

We can try.  I can set it up so it is unmissable by those who dont wish to see it.

----------


## FDibbins

hmm my directions to upload are fairly long, anyone have a short version ( that will still explain properly)?

----------


## AliGW

Unfortunately the attachment icon doesn't work at the moment (it hasn't worked for years, and despite our repeatedly asking the technical team who own the forum to fix it, they can't be bothered to do so), so to attach an Excel file you have to do the following: just before posting, scroll down to *Go Advanced* and then scroll down to *Manage Attachments*. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

"Want faster help while saving our members time loss? Just attach an XL file to your (original) post with some ( desensitized if needed ) data and expected results. Click Go advanced , scroll down to Manage attachments and follow instructions. ( the paperclip is U/S)."

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Sorely needed!!  Most Qs seem to be posed by new/infrequent users, so ANY steer to get them to give us a decent sample right from the start would be helpful.

Fast answers need clear examples.  Post a small Excel sheet (not a picture) showing realistic & representative sample data WITHOUT confidential information (10-20 rows, not thousands...) and some manually calculated results.  Just before posting, scroll down to Go Advanced and then scroll down to Manage Attachments. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

----------


## FDibbins

OK, I have posted a banner, lets see if that helps.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Thanks Ford.
Perhaps highlighting "Go Advanced" and " Manage attachments" might increase the success score?  :Smilie:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Given that there's a bit of space left on line 2:

Fast answers need clear examples. Post a small Excel sheet (not a picture) showing realistic & representative sample data WITHOUT confidential information (10-20 rows, not thousands...) and some manually calculated results. Just before posting, scroll down to GO ADVANCED, click, and then scroll down to MANAGE ATTACHMENTS and click again. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

----------


## FDibbins

Updated, lets see how that turned out.

----------


## FDibbins

testing *bold* testing

----------


## FDibbins

nope.  OK seems I either cant (or dont know how to) bold stuff for the banner.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Lol.... It now reads like an instruction TO me!!

----------


## FDibbins

lol yup, I added a username to it.  Name shown is the user that is viewing (I see my name, you see yours etc)

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

oooh errr!!!  Very clever!!!  Thanks for doing this....  

I, for one, really struggle to see what's needed by wading through a yard-and-a-half of (all too often) fractured English.  Also, I am sufficiently grumpy that I don't like trying to recreate what the OP has right in front of them.

To echo the strapline of Tesco, one of the UK's biggest supermarket chains: "*Every little helps*"

(almost fractured English too...)

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Nice job Ford. Thanks a lot for the trouble. Every bit helps especially for hard workers like Glenn  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Thanks, Ford. I see some of the regulars are already complaining about it (just like they did about the changed rules banner). I'm not sure any newer members have seen it yet. We'll have to wait and see if it makes any difference.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Complaining??  I wouldn't say that the comments on Alf's post amount to a complaint....

----------


## AliGW

Well, they don't want to have to see the banner - let's put it that way.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Fair enough!!

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

With uBlock Origin you can remove any part of a page permanently

----------


## 63falcondude

Why does my banner start with "Glenn Kennedy"?





jk

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Ford told me that it should start with the user's name....  Mine does, his starts with FDibbins.... but yours???  Only Ford can fix it and he's on a different time zone.

63FD, it's not me making a bid to take over... rest assured....!!!!

----------


## 63falcondude

> Ford told me that it should start with the user's name....  Mine does, his starts with FDibbins.... but yours???  Only Ford can fix it and he's on a different time zone.
> 
> 63FD, it's not me making a bid to take over... rest assured....!!!!



Wait a minute... what does that faint text at the bottom of my post say?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

The banner seems to be helping as far as I can tell

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I haven't been here much for four or five days, but my impression is one of  complete agreement with you, Pepe.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

It looks like there is a possible confusion with the banners.
When you access the forum it presents two banners, one for CS and the other one for adding files.
The first one seems to distract the reader from the second one, thinking this is also a kind of advertisement.
Perhaps,if not again forum commercial policies ,the two banners should be switched as it seems that the actual disposition causes some confiusion

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

... or change the colour of one of them...

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Green perhaps?...  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

I must have dismissed the CS banner ages ago, I dont see it  :Frown:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I see it after logging out, deleting the cookies ( a state a new member would be in), closing and reopening the tab in my browser.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I had a new member saying that he could see 3 banners....

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Perhaps one of your compatriots after a couple of Guinesses ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Or a couple of near-lethal Belgian Abbey beers!!

----------


## FlameRetired

> I had a new member saying that he could see 3 banners....



I did also a few days back. The other was one asking for ideas for improvement. It could be dismissed so I did.

----------

